# Help: Is this Vintage Must De Cartier watch real or fake



## dchen1986

I purchase a MUST DE CARTIER PARIS VERMEIL TANK QUARTZ watch from ebay. I really like the shape and dial with Arabic numbers, which is very unique, instead of Roman one. According to the seller, The model is tank quartz 925 / 1615 / CC194405 / 185423. I searched the similar dial and can't find anywhere. Is it real or fake one? I never purchased a Cartier before and new in this hobby. Please help.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Athram

Yes the Arabic numbers are an actual Cartier design and the watch does look authentic. The photos aren't the best though they look a bit enhanced, the engraving on the case back is usually clearer. If he is a high feedback seller then I would have no qualms about buying it. I would however ask if the dial has been refinished at any point and if he could send you a few more photos.


----------



## dchen1986

Thank you, Athram. I believe the dial was refurbished. Here are few more pictures downloaded from ebay. why can't I find any similar dials from google search?
Thanks,


----------



## StufflerMike

You already got an answer here and posted the same stuff again on Public ? Two times ? Both posts on Public deleted, one should do the trick, don't you think.


----------



## dchen1986

Yes. I am a newbie and first time posted here. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Athram

dchen1986 said:


> Yes. I am a newbie and first time posted here. Sorry for confusion.


Well here are two semi recent Ebay listings that have ended which have similar style dials:

Rare Must Cartier Tank Vermeil 18k GoldT Silver Mens or Ladies Watch Deploymnent | eBay

and

CARTIER VERMEIL TANK WATCH | eBay

I would also say that the hands are probably from a standard Roman numeral style tank.


----------



## dchen1986

Thank you again. what's the lifetime of a quartz watch since this watch is a vintage (1973-1984)? I am sure that I will change the battery and make sure no battery leaking. Besides that, anything I need to take care of?


----------



## Athram

dchen1986 said:


> Thank you again. what's the lifetime of a quartz watch since this watch is a vintage (1973-1984)? I am sure that I will change the battery and make sure no battery leaking. Besides that, anything I need to take care of?


Well for standard quartz watches you should change the battery every two years to avoid leakage. It is likely that a new battery would last more than two years. However battery leakage would destroy a lot of the movement and any repairs would be very costly so it is not worth the risk.

The only other thing that comes to mind would be to avoid getting it wet. It is a dress watch and a vintage one at that so try and avoid water altogether.


----------



## dchen1986

Thank you for the tips. Very helpful. In your first replay, you mentioned the engraving on the case back is usually clearer. I posted few more pictures. Could you review these new pictures again and let me know if you still think it is authentic?

Thanks,


----------



## Athram

dchen1986 said:


> Thank you for the tips. Very helpful. In your first replay, you mentioned the engraving on the case back is usually clearer. I posted few more pictures. Could you review these new pictures again and let me know if you still think it is authentic?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes it is still authentic it has the correct markings on both the inside and the outside.


----------



## dchen1986

Glad to know. Very appreciated. The watch was shpped out from Korea through EMS on 9/27. I hope to receive it next week. 
Thanks.


----------



## audiomagnate

What about this sad specimen? And if it is real what does that logo stand for?


----------



## florian0079

The logo is Cartier's logo. 

Have seen this dial before in a similar case, though only ever once. 
It doesn't follow the usual Must de tank cases. 

The dial variant does also exist with the hidden sig at 7 and 'swiss' only, which i believe comes with the regular case back. 

What puts me off both with this example and the one i have seen before is the poor looking dial print quality... Spacing and edges look off in comparison to the rest of the range.


----------



## florian0079

The logo is Cartier's logo. 

Have seen this dial before in a similar case, though only ever once. 
It doesn't follow the usual Must de tank cases. 

The dial variant does also exist with the hidden sig at 7 and 'swiss' only, which i believe comes with the regular case back. 

What puts me off both with this example and the one i have seen before is the poor looking dial print quality... Spacing and edges look off in comparison to the rest of the range.


----------

